# Glock 46....Rotating barrel



## Kraut783 (Sep 30, 2017)

Apparently there is a new Glock coming out for the German Police....about the same size as a Glock 19, but has a rotating barrel.

Interesting.....

Leaked Info on New Rotating Barrel GLOCK 46 - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Muppet (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm kinda liking the extended beaver tail also. I love my G19/gen 4.

M.


----------

